# Removing the crocodile from a Lacoste tennis sweater



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

I got an ecru cricket/tennis sweater on ebay with navy blue and maroon stripes. However, it's got a blue crocodile attached to it in the chest area. The crocodile is either glued or stitched onto the sweater. Does anyone know an effective way of removing this logo that doesnt hurt the sweater too badly?

or should I leave it there?

I think the preppiness of this sweater would decrease by 400% if the logo were removed.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I'd leave it there, I think you'd be doing more harm than good removing it.

Brian


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

Is it really that bad to have a little crocodile on your sweater? Personally, I find that on some items, a little croc/polo guy/floating sheep/etc adds a bit of visual interest to an otherwise plain shirt. I don't wear unlogoed polos for this reason - a plain blue shirt is just too boring to my eyes. A discreet logo on casual clothes, imho, can add a lot. Don't get me wrong, I think things like the "big polo" are out of hand, but a little fun critter on my shirts gives me something to look at during boring lectures. Now, I open the floodgates for the orthodox trads to throw insults and hateful comments my way <wink>

Anyways, even if you hate the logo, I'd leave it on, as an ugly mark will make your otherwise nice sounding sweater look beat up and cheap. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

I removed the crocodile from some of my Lacoste shirts. It's stitched, not glued, so some patience and a sharp knife will suffice. After washing there is no sign that there used to be a logo.


----------



## sunnisalafi (Feb 20, 2005)

As far as I know, trads have been wearing the croc on their polos for ages. Its actually a very nice-looking logo as far as logos go.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

While I commend you on your desire to remove a logo - I think, in this case, you likely risk damaging the sweater - don't do it.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I wouldn't risk ruining the sweater to remove a logo and that is a very real possibility in this instance. I suspect, should you chose to remove it, the holes from the stitching are going to show.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I like the crocodile. I think it is a nice symbol of tennis history, and the nickname of Jean René Lacoste. It's popularity will fade again in a few years when the fashion world finds a new brand to promote, and then won't be seen as often.


----------



## Towner (Jun 23, 2006)

I'd leave it for certain----a bit of an hommage to the late, great Rene Lacoste.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

If the croc is blue that means it's fairly old. The Lacoste tennis sweater is a classic. Leave the beast on it. That's old Lacoste too, from the Izod days.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

Coolidge24 said:


> If the croc is blue that means it's fairly old. The Lacoste tennis sweater is a classic. Leave the beast on it. That's old Lacoste too, from the Izod days.


Izod did a ton of damage to the brand by selling lots of shoddy stuff with that crocodile.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Rocker said:


> Izod did a ton of damage to the brand by selling lots of shoddy stuff with that crocodile.


Really? I have a few old Izod Lacoste sweaters that are very nice. My white with navy/burgundy striped tennis sweater is one of my favorites.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

Laxplayer said:


> Really? I have a few old Izod Lacoste sweaters that are very nice. My white with navy/burgundy striped tennis sweater is one of my favorites.


Depends when it was made - at some point in the 80's General Mills (yes, that General Mills which makes cereal) acquired Izod which had the U.S. Lacoste licensing rights and went crazy with the crocodile - selling lots of crap and putting crocodiles on everything. The Lacoste company reacquired the licensing rights in the early 90s and is slowing trying to rebuild the brand by limiting the crocodile exposure and by selling in better stores.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

Rocker said:


> Depends when it was made - at some point in the 80's General Mills (yes, that General Mills which makes cereal) acquired Izod which had the U.S. Lacoste licensing rights and went crazy with the crocodile - selling lots of crap and putting crocodiles on everything. The Lacoste company reacquired the licensing rights in the early 90s and is slowing trying to rebuild the brand by limiting the crocodile exposure and by selling in better stores.


... and by lowering product quality by using lesser cotton, and producing in Peru, and putting a huge logo on A-Rod's shirts, and branching into shoes...


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

I remember the 80s when an izod alligator polo or cardigan could be had for $10 at any Marshalls.

Now they do seem to be cultivating that rich/limited brand appead. I'm not buying it, literally or figuratively. Guy I know with favors them - has shirts, sweaters and fashion denim jeans with a silvery alligator on the back pocket.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

Rocker said:


> Depends when it was made - at some point in the 80's General Mills (yes, that General Mills which makes cereal) acquired Izod which had the U.S. Lacoste licensing rights and went crazy with the crocodile - selling lots of crap and putting crocodiles on everything. The Lacoste company reacquired the licensing rights in the early 90s and is slowing trying to rebuild the brand by limiting the crocodile exposure and by selling in better stores.


The blue gator is from the late 70s early 80s and most of that stuff (at least that which I own) is pretty well made, including a burgundy and blue tennis sweater probably rather like Lax's.

I believe you can approximate age with the label. The 70s label is a big IZOD on top of an almost as big LACOSTE, whereas the mid 80s label, after some intermediate look in the early 80s, has morphed into a Brooks Brothers like shirt label with IZOD in much smaller letters in the top of the circle and Lacoste at the bottom. Often in green type.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Pictures:

https://img452.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01187or8.jpg

https://img452.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01186vh0.jpg


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

Keep it, it looks good. Nice sweater, btw. Is it cotton or wool?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I found a picture that looks just like the one I have. It must be from the mid-80s as Cooly said, since it has Izod and Lacoste in an oval with the croc in the middle. If their quality had declined by this time, I sure can't tell.


----------



## zignatius (Oct 8, 2004)

Untilted:
Your sweater looks vintage! Don't remove the croc! Embrace your inner preppy. You're young. 

(News flash: that sweater is plenty preppy with or without the bug. You've posted enough GTH garb to wear it proudly on or off a tennis court.)


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

looking at the photos posted of the sweater leave the croc imho it adds rather than detracts.


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

*removal (dont)*

save the crocodile


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

as the late steve Irwin would say "crikey, look at that liitle beauty ,mate"


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

I am guessing early 80s on Lax, mid or even early 70s on Untilted

Both I'm sure are just fine!


----------



## JamesT (Oct 12, 2006)

If you want to remove it, go to the nearest fabric store and buy a seam ripper. If you take your time, your probably wont ruin the sweater.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

abc123 said:


> Keep it, it looks good. Nice sweater, btw. Is it cotton or wool?


100% acrylic.


----------



## boatshoes (Aug 21, 2005)

Untilted said:


> 100% acrylic.


Stay away from an open flame.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Tough to find cotton/wool tennis sweaters unless you're willing to pay insane price (Press) these days.


----------



## Armchair (Nov 12, 2006)

On a plain sweater I would be inclined to join the 'save the crocodile' club but with the colouring around the V-neck I think you can remove it if you want to without leaving the sweater 'boring'.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lax, I said it before, now I think I'm sure, yours is early 80s. It's the intermediate label between the big block IZOD and the Green Brooks-esque circle, it's the BLUE Brooks-esque circle, that was the label between, I'm guessing, c. 1981-84/5


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Coolidge24 said:


> Lax, I said it before, now I think I'm sure, yours is early 80s. It's the intermediate label between the big block IZOD and the Green Brooks-esque circle, it's the BLUE Brooks-esque circle, that was the label between, I'm guessing, c. 1981-84/5


That sounds about right. It was my uncle's sweater, and he graduated from HS in '82. It's hard to tell from the picture that I posted, but the croc is blue, and the I from Izod is a spool and thread.


----------



## Matt777 (Jun 4, 2010)

*How to Remove the Alligator from a Lacoste Shirt*

I thought I would post this because it's hard to find this info if you search google or other internet sources.

I'm going to be completely honest here... Like driving a Lamborghini through the Getto... or Wearing a Tuxedo to a Baseball game, there are times when a Lacoste Alligator shirt is Too Much. You will appear as an overdressed JERK to everyone you meet if you have that little Alligator on your chest.

Unlike many other brands of clothing, for some bizarre reason, that little Alligator draws a LOT of attention from people and there are times when you don't really want to draw THAT KIND of attention to yourself. The Alligator Logo is like a big sign that says I HAVE A LOT OF MONEY TO BLOW ON STUFF LIKE THIS $100 SHIRT... This is rarely a good image to project. People seem to assume your a JERK if you wear that little Alligator on your shirt. It can cause service people to OVERCHARGE you for services. I am dead serious. It can cause people to give you POOR service at restaurants or treat you like your a Stuck Up Snob when your not.

I LOVE Lacoste Polo shirts, they are very comfortable and last forever so I started removing the Alligator from my polos as soon as I get them home.

So How do you remove it? I've found the perfect tool is a somewhat dull Swiss Army Pocket Knife. You don't want it super sharp because it's easier to damage the shirt if it's too sharp. It's much easier to use a slightly dull knife.

Take the Alligator and with your fingers pull it away from the shirt. Take your knife and gently press the blade towards the alligator logo and work it back and forth GENTLY. There is no need to press hard, just let the knife do it's job. Once you get the first few threads of the logo cut it gets easier to separate the Alligator from the shirt. Just keep working your knife with the blade pointed TOWARDS the Alligator Logo, not the shirt. If your careful, you'll be able to get the logo off without any damage to the shirt at all.

I have removed the Lacoste Alligator from ALL of my Lacoste Polos. They Feel great, they LOOK great and now I'm not walking around with a big Alligator on my chest telling the world I can spend $90 on a shirt. Trust me, the Lacoste shirts STILL look very nice and they are just as comfortable (if not more so) without that little alligator making you look like a preppy snob.

Good Luck!


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Matt777 said:


> I thought I would post this because it's hard to find this info if you search google or other internet sources.
> 
> I'm going to be completely honest here... Like driving a Lamborghini through the Getto... or Wearing a Tuxedo to a Baseball game, there are times when a Lacoste Alligator shirt is Too Much. You will appear as an overdressed JERK to everyone you meet if you have that little Alligator on your chest.
> 
> Unlike many other brands of clothing, for some bizarre reason, that little Alligator draws a LOT of attention from people and there are times when you don't really want to draw THAT KIND of attention to yourself. The Alligator Logo is like a big sign that says I HAVE A LOT OF MONEY TO BLOW ON STUFF LIKE THIS $100 SHIRT... This is rarely a good image to project. People seem to assume your a JERK if you wear that little Alligator on your shirt. It can cause service people to OVERCHARGE you for services. I am dead serious. It can cause people to give you POOR service at restaurants or treat you like your a Stuck Up Snob when your not.


Wha???


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Thrilled that you signed up just to tell us that.

(Currently wearing a Lacoste polo with croc attached, and it will remain so. I did, however, thrift said polo.)


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Matt777 said:


> I thought I would post this because it's hard to find this info if you search google or other internet sources.
> 
> I'm going to be completely honest here... Like driving a Lamborghini through the Getto... or Wearing a Tuxedo to a Baseball game, there are times when a Lacoste Alligator shirt is Too Much. You will appear as an overdressed JERK to everyone you meet if you have that little Alligator on your chest.
> 
> ...


I think I'm missing something here.....

1 - The reason your shirt costs $100 is _because_ of the little crocodile... why on earth remove it? There are many other non-branded options out there that fit just as well, last just as long and are as well if not better made and cost a lot less.

2 - In my neck of the woods Lacoste is worn by those that society could hardly call snobs.... the exact opposite in fact. Here Lacoste is Ghetto-style along with most other high end heavily logo'd fashion brands. I'm more likely to get mugged by someone wearing Lacoste than to rip them off.

But seriously, and I'm not trying to be rude or abraisive on your first post but are you having a laungh here....?!


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

I hope OldSchoolCharm is on vacation for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Why?!?!.... Why would you do this??!?? (faints)


----------



## Dr.Watson (Sep 25, 2008)

Quick someone! Bring Zach the smelling salts!


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

OP, why would you buy the sweater, an acrylic one at that, if you find the crocodile offensive?


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I know Rene Lacoste was "The Crocodile," but the shirt is an "alligator shirt," as was well known back when the quality, styling, colors, and cachet, were supreme. One of the earliest and greatest logos, and, speaking as a person who avoids such things, and would never wear something with a polo player, or whatever, I find the idea of cutting an alligator off shocking. Plus, what Steve Smith said. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Dublin has a ghetto?


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Somewhere I have a ziploc bag of crocs from old worn out shirts I had growing up. I couldn't bear to toss them _and_ the shirts out. There's a couple tigers in there too....crocs need to eat. :devil:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Indeed, I find myself inspired by the resurrection of this more appropriately expired thread to remove the "Alligator", as characterized by Matt777, from a couple of Lacoste shirts and mail those emancipated alligators, along with my gator hide boots, back to Paul Bond's boot company to have those embroidered alligators sewn to the shafts of my western boots. LOL, how perfectly gauche devilbut, would it be Tr.....no, I just can't go there!


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Ridiculous. If you regularly go to a place where the great style of Rene Lacoste is something to mock, maybe you should either rethink your surroundings or join a board where the discussion of Sean John shirts and Phat Farm jeans are discussed.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Well...._someone_ is a Burlington Coat factory shopper.


----------

